# 30 Gallon Jungle



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

*Updated June. Starting with the most recent and going back to the beginning...*
























































































































*Original post starts here..*
Lighting is pretty low now, I have 2 15watt t8 bulbs sitting directly on top. They look a little brighter when it's not so murky from kicked up sand, but still low. Thinking I might get the 36" t5 2x39 watt fixture I've seen at local stores. I would probably just have one bulb in it for now, I don't have the money for co2 and just don't feel like going that route yet..

Also looking to add some more plants. I think all of the amazon sword over there will get too unruly so I may take some out and add something a little easier to keep in line. Am definitely open to ideas for some sort of bushy plant, or possibly some narrow leaved java fern and more driftwood, I'm not sure yet.

A couple pics of the new setup! Cave is made of 3 pieces of driftwood and I just have my rhizome plants tucked right in there.

The various catfish love the driftwood setup so far!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Left:









Center:









Right:










Shrimp chillin:









Into the Cave:










Clearer FTS:


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

was doing a water change and ended up knocking the drfitwood over.. It was finnicky to get back in place so I set it up a bit different. In the process I discovered that my peppered corys have been breeding!

the little guy: 










kuhli:










cave:









shrimp:









schooling:










pygmy chillin:










FTS with new driftwood setup:


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats, and tank looks really nice !


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

updated FTS, continued growth











Anubias has tons of new leaves coming in!










My other brackish fish i wish i had a planted setup for:


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Opted for a more clean and simple look. Pulled out the sword and wisteria as they started to become a bit unruly. replaced the sword with "parva crypt" and added some more anacharis. Thinking next I may add a little bit of duckweed/frogbit to the side over the anacharis. I also want to add some more drift wood. Loving the way this tank is coming along!

Anubias growth:









Red Wendtii crypt growth:









Java Fern runners (have had lots of new leaves growing out of the base as well): 









Parva crypt (want to add a little more where the java ferns are and re-home those):









Full tank shot:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup keep up the good work!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Added more wood! Ill never see my ottos again they will always be hiding in here now


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I can never stop re-arranging the wood/java fern.


----------



## mangarabster (Dec 2, 2012)

I read in a book that puffer fish (yellow with black spots) are predators. So you might have to watch out for that.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Holy crypt parva, how did you get them to grow and multiply?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a whole lot. I have root tabs underneath that whole area of the tank and use a liquid "co2 booster" thing every couple of days. I'm very happy with the crypt parva. Because of how lush it is I hardly ever see my pygmy cories anymore though haha.

the puffer is in a seperate brackish tank with the gobies, he hasn't shown any aggression towards them yet.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Impressive growth on that parva! What species are your cories? I have a few melanistius and cant ever find any and my lfs closed down a few years ago.


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice tank. Be careful with that sand. It looks nice but gets compacted over time & 02 starved. Blue green algae loves the stuff. Make sure you get really good flow across the substrate. Do a search on the internet & most of the BGA issues you will see will have that white sand. I had it in my tank . 10% White sand ,85% Flourite , 5% coated gravel. I have been trying to slowly get the stuff out. I tried every trick in the book, finally by accident I nuked the tank for another reason using flagil & it has been gone since. Now the tank is cranking & looking good but there is still about 7% of the original sand in the tank. Periodically its a good idea to disturb the substrate to aerate it & use a credit card along the sides being careful not to hit the seam. Granted the stuff looks good, but be careful if BGA rears its head.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I have 3 Cory species. Peppered, emerald, and pygmy. Thanks for the comments on the parva. It's really grown above and beyond from what I expected from the few tiny clumps I started off with. 


Also, thanks for the tip on the sand. I try to stir up some sand evry time I do a water change. No signs of bga yet. Bba on he other hand has been a bit of a problem


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you using legos to elevate the lights off the tank hood?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, it is a temporary fix. I have the lights on for a little over 7 hours a day, but was starting to get algae growth on my anubias and parva crypt. Needed to elevate the lights to help tone things back. Planning on putting together a quick pvc pipe stand for them to hang down from.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

What ever happened to the peppered cory fry? Any new attempts to spawn?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a late response but no, I haven't had them spawn again since then really. If they have, fry haven't lasted long. as heavily stocked as the tank is, I wouldn't expect them to.

Re-scaped last night, spread the parva crypt out and made a bigger, more open cave. I also elected to get rid of 2/3 of the java ferns I had. Got tired of them sending runners but deteriorating after that and looking like crap.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a better picture now that everything has settled down a bit.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Moved the piece of wood from the right to the left and put the filter and heater behind the wood to help cover them up a bit. I think I want to get some amazon frogbit for the right side, maybe enough to take up the right third of the top over there. 

it'll give the betta some great places to hide and help clean up the waste from all the fish i keep in here.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

took some of the wood out so I had more room for crypts.. sure got my moneys worth on the little package I bought from petco a few months ago lol.I put the piece in my brackish tank.. it'll be interesting to see if any of the nerite eggs hatch.

also, i added some cabomba to the back right corner and got new lights. got tired of moving shop lights around and i have a much more even distribution now. thinking things will look great once the cabomba shoots up. has already grown about an inch in the past 2 days.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW you have had a Crypt EXPLOSION!!!!!

VERY COOL TANK!!! I love crypts! 

Subscribed!
Drew


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

beautiful crypts!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

traded some crypts for frogbit. the betta really loves it.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning system man i love.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm that really doesn't look like any c. Parva I've ever seen looks much more like C. Nevillii or C lucens. I could be wrong but I don't think that's parva. Regardless, congrats on the lush growth man!! Looks great!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Ended up thinning out the crypts a lot, whatever kind they are lol.I have heard wendtii from some people as well.

I have a decent number of fish in here and nothing could swim through the bottom half of the tank. Thinning them out lead to some additional die off of other leaves, but it is starting to send up some new leaves now. I want it to fill in a little more but not the extent it was, it was packed in there.


I have a lot more space now..


----------



## hobo717 (Apr 11, 2013)

+1

I love the crypts. whatever crypt they are. I love the innovation of LEGO blocks more. : )


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

haven't updated this in a while. not really a crypt jungle anymore, tried mixing it up a bit and throwing some swords in.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Question! When you had the dome CFLs on your tank, do you have them just directly sitting on the lid of your tank?


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

The tank looks great!! 

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

mistuhmarc said:


> Question! When you had the dome CFLs on your tank, do you have them just directly sitting on the lid of your tank?


 
I did for a while, but then started to notice that becuase they were so close I wasn't actually getting light to all the plants in the tank and some of the plants were getting too intense of direct light, so I made some little risers out of legos and lifted them up a few inches off the top of the tank


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I like that Parva Crypt! Would you wanna sell some next time you prune it?

Tank looks great! How well do all your inhabitants get along?


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

Tank looks great! I love crypt heavy tanks

yes it looks like wendtii, parva is much much shorter. regardless, it looks great. is that a 30 gallon or 29?


----------



## hobo717 (Apr 11, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

B16CRXT said:


> I like that Parva Crypt! Would you wanna sell some next time you prune it?
> 
> Tank looks great! How well do all your inhabitants get along?


I don't think it is parva crypt, I thought it was initially but I've been told a few times it's not. And I just bought it at petsmart if you want some. It came in a little plastic bag with the gel stuff on the roots. After going back I've seen the same stuff, but now it is labeled as wendtii, when I bought my plants, they were labeled as parva, hence my confusion. They still look different from the wendtii I've gotten from other places, but I don't know. Either way I like them haha. You get quite a few plants for the couple of bucks though, and they sprout up real quick.

Current stock gets along fine. Stocking has changed since I started this thread up, but I never really had major issues. The kuhlis I have in some pics didn't make it very long, I have no idea why. A lot of the fish I had when I started this tank up were from a previous 20 gallon, so some naturally died off. I had seen the ram and beta stare each other down or chase each other briefly at times, but nothing major. For the most part the beta stayed up top and the ram at the bottom. I think if the beta had long fins it could have been bad though, and I probably wouldn't mix the two again. At least not in a tank this size. Beta died a few months ago which i expected, I had him for a few years, but I was surprised when my ram died a few weeks ago as I only had him for a little over a year.


Currently have 7x harlequin rasbora, 5x pristella tetra, 7x neon tetra, 4x emerald cory, 5x oto, and the dwarf gourami. Haven't seen any fin nipping or any issues at all really with the new gourami. He built a decent little bubble nest the day after I introduced him to the tank. It is probably a little overstocked, but with the AC50 on there, all the plants, and my frequent water changes I'm not too worried about it.



And thebuddha- it is a 30 gallon. I have a 29 as well, but that one is brackish with no live plants to speak of. I wish I had plants for it though!


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Unfortunately Rams don't live long. The longest I've been able to keep them is about 2 years. I have successfully bred GBR's but raising the fry is extremely difficult. I would like to find another pair of GBR but they always die from some type of infection or disease. Nothing treats it either. I'm spoiled by my 5+ year old cory cats.

I've also tried to keep two Gouramis and both died the same way. A part of flesh near the belly started rotting away and they died from it. No treatment would work for them either.

There is a lot of inbreeding with gouramis, tetras, and gbr that make them a lot weaker than other species. It sucks...


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Re-arranged slightly and added some hygro that is finally sprouting some submerged leaves.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice low tech setup you have there!!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Really enjoying this little guy. I think I have a pretty good system down for spot feeding them (I got 2). They've eaten a few big meals already


----------



## Aquatic-Prodigy (Jan 21, 2014)

pianofish said:


> Hmmm that really doesn't look like any c. Parva I've ever seen looks much more like C. Nevillii or C lucens. I could be wrong but I don't think that's parva. Regardless, congrats on the lush growth man!! Looks great!


i didnt think it was parva either its too big


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I love tanks like this! They may not grow as fast as high tech tanks, but they are often much longer lived. How did those cherry shrimp fare in there? Did they manage to evade the fish?

Whiskey


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I have no idea what the crypts are lol. They were definitely mislabeled when I bought them. Either way they to continue to do well. They have managed some solid growth over the past few weeks since I put new root tabs in.

As for the RCS, that was an experiment that didn't last too long. When my crypts were super thick they were fine, but when I thinned the crypts out so my fish could actually swim around the bottom, my old betta started making pretty quick work of them.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Bummer! I did the same thing in my tank with the same results. It was really fun to see a shrimp every once and a while when they lasted though.

Whiskey


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I've always enjoyed having a variety of critters in my tanks. I have been debating picking up a couple amano shrimp to help keep my anubias clean. I'm thinking it's time to propogate my anubias plants and get a ton of them going.

The frogs have been awesome, they are my favorite inhabitants to to watch in the tank. 

My dwarf gourami just up and died on me. That's the second time that's happened. My first one was like 8 years ago, so I knew I was taking a gamble with the history of disease there.

In the background of the second pic I have a temporary quarantine set up for a betta. I had to rig something together with he drift wood and a fish net until I could get one of those clip-on breeder things to keep him in. It just looks like he has some constipation related swim bladder issues. He had a lot of food in his cup when I bought him. Colors, fins, and gills all look healthy and he wants to eat and acts healthy, but he is having some bouyancy issues.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

you don't dose anything other than excel and root tabs??


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup that's it . I dose 2 to 3 days a week, with a 5 gallon water change every week, more if it needs it.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Have some anacharis floating in my tank for my betta. I miss my frogbit




















This guy is loving life


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

pulled all the moss out of my tank. want to give my hygro some room to grow. i think it looks better without that big ball of mess. my sword plant shot what i'm assuming/hoping will be a flower out of the water.

Does anyone know what kind of sword plant it is exactly? i bought it labeled as amazon sword but it looks nothing like my amazon sword to the right of it..


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I moved and had to tear down my tank. While I was at it I decided to make the switch from sand to Fluorite with root tabs. 

I got rid of the Amazon Sword (they were just getting too big and unruly, growing out of my tank) in favor of some Vallisneria I hope overtakes the left third of my tank. Otherwise the plant list is pretty similar.

I still have the crypts, anubias, and hygro. My hygro never did particularly well in sand, it would grow out for a few weeks and look great then it would melt. Happened a few times, very annoying. Hoping it will be fine now. I also bought some wisteria, dwarf water lettuce and a bit of moneywort I probably should have passed on but I am hoping to revive. 

New setup has been going for about a week and a half, we will see how it goes with the substrate change. Planning on doing a better job keeping up with dosing ferts and liquid carbon.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

If your vals are anything like mine, they will take over the left third of your tank! Swords definitely grow too big for that tank. It looks like you've got the right plants and have made a great new start. 

By the way, you said in an earlier post that you miss your frogbit. I've got plenty that I can send you for the cost of shipping. Just let me know.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been pretty busy since setting this tank up. Moved to get married and start a new job, so it hasn't quite received the attention it should get over the last couple of months. I actually went a little over 2 months without doing a water change- just topped off the tank from evaporation. It has done alright, but I am starting to think my bulbs in my fixtures could used replaced.


I had a bit of hair algae growing on my moss and the lower halves of my wisteria plants started looking rough. I pulled out almost half of the moss (it was getting out of control) and trimmed/re-planted the wisteria (it had previously grown to the top of the tank) and decided to do a water change while i was at it. The vals are growing pretty well and these crypts always do well for me. Hygro is coming along alright.


I was surprised to see so much dust get kicked up in the process from the substrate after being set up for a few months. It's still a little murky about 12 hours later but it's clearing up fine. 

Hoping now that my life is calming down I can get this thing really thriving.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Got new t5 bulbs. It had been a while since I changed them. While I was at it I removed most of the moss. It was getting out of control and wasn't really sticking tight to the driftwood, so we will see how it grows back in. Also moved the hygro and anubias around. I feel like this flows a little better and it opens up some floor space. Thinking I will just leave it alone for a while now and see how it fills in.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

pretty cool to see the tank over the years.. looks good now and did through out, good job dude

still just excel 2-3x/wk and root tabs? which ones did you use? Seachem?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Appreciate that. It's been a fun, ever-evolving project.

I actually haven't even been dosing Excel recently. It hasn't been working out so well with my vals, so I just have seachem root tabs and about once I week I dose with Seachem Flourish liquid ferts.


I see you're from Bloomfield. Funny, because I just moved to Caldwell. Know of any good fish stores in the area worth checking out? I am familiar with Absolutely Fish in Clifton, which is an awesome little shop, but don't know of much else aside from the chains.


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice tank - it is fun to change it up over time. I was looking at the picture of the betta you took back in March and that was a beautiful fish. What ended up happening to it?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish I knew. Went to visit family for a few days and when I came back he was nowhere to be found.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Decided to re-organize my driftwood/anubias set up to be more like a little cave. It also gives them something else to check out and swim around. My cories and rams seem to really love it.

Also, I picked up a black molly. After replacing my bulbs I had a huge BBA outbreak. This guy has been chomping down on it non-stop. He's done great work cleaning it up since I introduced him. Excel doesn't want to play nice with my vals, so he has been an awesome alternative. Has lots of spunk too.


----------



## TDashJ (Nov 6, 2014)

I love your low-tech setup! I have a 30 gal too but high light/co2 setup


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Realized my tank looks much better during the day with the lights on, so I snagged a pic. Did a little trimming of the crypts to help clear up some BBA issues I was having. Also trimmed and re-planted my hygro. Thinking about pulling out the hygro and wisteria altogether so I can use the space to spread my crypts out a little bit. Also thinking that cutting my tank back to be just vals, crypts, and anubias will give me a little more of a natural look. 

I really can't wait for the vals to fill in. Right now only a few of the 80 or so leaves reach the surface. I am a little surprised the leaves haven't grown taller and faster given the number of new plants that have shown up, but that might have to do with the fact that I have gone back to dosing excel. I cut back when I planted the vals because I started getting nervous about them melting, but I'm hoping they get acclimated and then thrive without too much die off. Hasn't been too bad so far and I'm almost a week in. 

Cutting back the lights just hasn't done enough to help me get rid of the BBA, so my hand was forced.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

I realize it has been almost 3 years but do you remember the wattage of bulbs you were using in the 3 dome fixtures? and about the distance from substrate they ended up at after the legos?

I have a similar set up and am not getting nearly the growth you had


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

One was a 13w bulb, the other two were 23w bulbs. 6500k temperature.

As for the height from the substrate, let's see, the tank is about 16 inches tall, throw in an inch and a half for substrate, but then about 2.5 inches of height with the legos, I would say that puts the bottom of my CFL domes at about about 17 inches above substrate, which puts the actual bulbs themselves maybe 21-22 inches above the substrate? Somewhere in there.

My tank looked so good when I was using the CFLs. Doesn't matter what I do, I just can't seem to get the crypts back to the glory they once were. It was ridiculous how quickly they spread and how dense they grew in.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks mine are all 13w right now maybe I need to try some 23w also see what happens. And my bulb tips are at 20 right now
My anubias never seemed to do well with higher light, they start yellowing or is it more just adaptation maybe? I don't know if not I have some shade spots they can go in


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I would think yellow leaves link back to some sort of nutrient deficiency more than anything. I've had some setups where the anubias was fairly close to my lights and never really had issues with burning them and turning them yellow, just plenty of algae problems.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

That is probably true I just got on a dosing schedule and haven't seen any issues

Thanks for the help! I am jealous of your tank lol


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Appreciate the kind words. Hope you figure out your anubias, sorry I'm not more helpful! 

Made some final tweaks to my tank. I think after this I am going to let it ride for a while before I update. Pulled out the hygro and wisteria, added some smooth stones my ottos seem to dig. When it warms up I'll cultivate some algae and throw algae covered stones on the pile for them. Also got some bonus pics of inhabitants, including the first decent pictures I've taken of my rams. I bought them young and was hoping they were male/female, but now that they've gotten a little older I think they might both be female. Initially hoped the more colorful one would be male but i've noticed some pink in the belly recently.


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

I would agree with you that your GBR are both female. That's bad news if you want to try breeding but IMO females coloration can be nicer then males. Breeding or sparring does bring out the best coloration though.

Your 30 looks quite a bit like my 30. At first glance I thought it was an older picture of mine. hah Mature driftwood about the same size covered in anubias, similar colored bottom (I just sprinkled eco-comp. over my flourite so its blacker), crypts, tall stuff in the corner and rams... except I've got about 50 more in mine. 
I really like what you did with the driftwood on one side. Does it make it tough to gravel vac and clean that side of the tank though?

Here's mine


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

I dig your setup. Is that just one anubias plant? Also, how do you get away with keeping so many rams? I'm guessing that is a fry growout tank? Or are you successfully keeping a bunch together? I always read that it was tough to keep more than a pair in a 30. 

And cleanup is fine. I drew a diagram for someone over on reddit to show them how I assembled it. I have two pieces of driftwood and six anubias plants. the plant in front of the "cave entrance" has it's roots tucked under the wood, then I have two plants pinned between the wood and the tank, one plant pinned between the two pieces of wood, and then two plants that are just anchored against the other plants. P-P is plant to plant, P-A is plant anchored. So as you can see, the plant in top/back corner is basically just floating there in place with it's roots holding onto a better anchored plant. At cleanup time I just pop it off and start my gravel vaccuuming in the corner. I have a syphon with a little hand pump so it's easy enough.

My rough diagram:


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Updating a little sooner than I thought I would. Oh well. I've been dosing excel daily for the past few weeks to try to keep the BBA in check. Haven't had any issues at all with it melting my vals, and have actually had three new runners pop up. Everything seems to appreciate the extra little boost which is awesome because I expected to have some die-off. BBA is still there, but it seems to be dying back a bit.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Tank update. Valisneria is really filling in now. I just got back from a 9 day trip and was happy to see how much it grew. 

Also, I picked up a couple of stiphodons 3 weeks ago because I heard they were good for algae clean up. These guys are awesome. In my opinion they are a lot more interesting than the otos and they have really helped clear up my BBA. I am soon going to be putting some sand in the back right corner under/behind the driftwood so they have a safe place to burrow. They seem to be doing fine without it and spend their night time under the driftwood, but I want to make it as ideal for them as I can. I have decent flow under the filter and keep good tank parameters, and so far these guys have fattened up a bit since I brought them home and haven't shown any signs of disliking their new home. Has to be better than the Petco i bought them from if nothing else.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome tank!!


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! I think it's coming along well. Vans are getting pretty thick, though not quite as tall as I expected. Planted a dwarf lily 3 weeks ago that had just started sprouting and it has just taken off. I think it's shooting up its first pad. Hoping they will provolone some shade for my anubias.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

The dwarf lily is really going now


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

This thing just doesn't stop. Bonus pic of some of my algae crew. Hardly ever get to see my amanos out and about.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

This tank took off! Excellent looking tank! How are those rams?


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you. It's nice to see it filling in finally. I think the addition of the dwarf lily made a big difference, and it did it quickly too. I am still surprised by how quickly it went from barely blooming to being a monster and sending up a new pad almost every day now.

The rams are doing well. I never updated the thread about it, but I replaced one of the females with a male. Both seem happy and healthy enough. I was hoping I would get a breeding pair, but no luck so far. I have seen a little courting, but that's about it. Really pretty fish though, especially the male. 

Tough getting a picture that is both clear and shows off his colors

























One day I thought I saw them guarding some of their eggs in the cave, but it just turned out to be a ton of nerite snail eggs I hadn't noticed before


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

The dwarf lily is getting pretty crazy.


----------



## boredincubicle (Aug 8, 2012)

The wife and I took pity on this angelfish we saw at the pet store. It was in a tank with a couple other angels and was taking a bit of a beating. 30 gallon is going to be pushing it when it's full grown, so I did my best to create some open space for it to explore and feel comfortable. The first few days it spent 99% of it's time by my heater/filter behind the lily and wouldn't swim much. 5 days later now it has the confidence to be swimming around everywhere and eating plenty. Now just gotta get it's fins to keep recovering!


----------

